# Custom Gamekeeper john Knobbly ttf



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Got a nice package from the postie this morning,This week id asked John Webb(GAMEKEEPER CATAPULTS) if he would make me a knobbly drilled out to take tubes and a lanyard.On opening i noticed Johns work in the drilled holes and was pleased as he had put some time into them making them smooth therefore adding no wear to the bands,l banded it up with some 1745 that literally took seconds and took it for a shoot,shoots fine,feels good in the hand.I highly recommend this young mans work and have found him very personable and customer friendly

A very satisfied customer

Marcus sr


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a mighty nice setup! John's a very impressive fellow indeed. Good at every aspect of the slingshot universe.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed. John works very well. I bought two naturals from him on ebay more than one year ago and they are well made and good to shoot. That guy knows his stuff.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm pleased you liked it







it sure looks good with them tubes, all the best john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job John.


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

great catapult


----------

